# Northeast Bicycle Swap Meet, Bloomfield, CT, August 24, 2008



## oldroads (Jun 25, 2008)

Northeast Bicycle Swap Meet 

Sunday, August 24, 2008 
9am to 2pm (8 am setup) 
Rain or Shine 

Free Admission 


Vendor table: $20 
Vendor table with vehicle space: $30 
Vendor table with vehicle and trailer, or large truck space: $40 

More info at: http://OldRoads.com/swap 

Food 
Bicycles 
Parts 
Tools 
Motorized Bicycles/Mopeds 
And FREE ADMISSION to the New England Musclebike Museum which has the 
largest display of Musclebikes anywhere. 

Details and Registration form (register on-line or print and mail 
registration) 
at http://OldRoads.com/swap 

Hosted at the New England Musclebike Museum 
6 Peters Rd. 
Bloomfield, Connecticut 06002


----------



## yeshoney (Jun 26, 2008)

*Night before Bike Cruise*

I will be hosting a Bike Cruise in downtown Hartford the evening before the Swap Meet.  We will meet at the Bushnell Park Carousel in Downtown at approximately 5 PM followed by a leisurely cruise around Hartford, stops at the local watering holes, dinner at Black Eyed Sally's and then Stop light drag racing, Wheelie and skidding contest, parking lot racing and any other kind of bicycle mayhem!  Bring Camera's, a bike and an open mind!

Contact me for any other info.

TFGNJRG@aol.com

Thanks, Joe


----------



## yeshoney (Aug 17, 2008)

*1 more week!*

:eek: BUMP!


----------

